# Crystal River Access



## clancy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Gang,

I am looking for some beta on access points for the Crystal, especially the Bogan Flats section. I have heard you can no longer put in by the bridge? I have also heard that the put-in/take out for the Avalanch-to-BRB is not longer allowed. Is this true? If so, is the put-in for the Narrows still an option?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Clancy


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

We put in at the bridge in down town Marble a few weeks ago. Took out in Redstone.

AvC to BRB.. I have no idea. I would be they are just rumors.


----------

